# Thinking of becoming a teacher



## hhslights (Aug 15, 2009)

I am thinking about becoming a technical theater teacher at the high school level as a career. I am still in high school myself and I am looking into colleges. I am still trying to decide where I should apply to school. I also want to know how current teachers got into teaching.

Current teachers, how did you go about getting to where you are now? What schools would you recommend, specifically in Michigan? Did you get a degree related to technical theater first then go back for teaching or did you do it all in one shot? I am interested in how one gets into teaching technical theater at a high school level.


----------



## Footer (Aug 16, 2009)

I just left a teaching gig at a performing arts high school. I did not set out to teach theatre, and right now I am not teaching and don't entend on teaching at the HS level in the future. 

Don't get a degree in education. You don't need it. Get a BA or BFA in theatre. Build your portfolio just like you would for anything else. Go do summerstock. While your at school if you want (though I didn't) go volunteer at a local high school. It will give you a feel for whats going on. 

After school, start job hunting. These jobs tend to have pretty high turn over. However, finding a full time one with benefits might be an issue. Some districts make this position a regular teacher, others make it a staff position. My position was a teacher, which meant I had classes all day and still had a full production load. On top of that is standard teacher stuff, like in-services, staff meetings, and a whole bunch of other stuff that does not at all apply to you. The staff route has better hours but sometimes does not carry benefits or might not be full time. 

Certification is usually the big issue with this position. It depends on state to state, but most states have an "alternate" route to certification. Due to the teacher shortage, this is a pretty easy thing to do. Its meant for professionals to be able to teach without all the haggle of getting a certification. In Georgia, you had 5 years to get your certification before they kicked you out of the classroom. In the mean time, your on a temporary cert. based on your ACT score and your degree. I never got my full cert, but all it involved was about 6 credit hours of classes and a few child development classes. 

All and all, if you like teaching and want to be king of your castle its not a bad way to go. Budgets can be great or terrible. Equipment can go either way as well. Getting new things can be a pain. Students can be a pain. Working inside the school system can be a pain. You will work twice as many hours as any other teacher in the school and get paid the same. 

But... if you want to do it.... do it. Its a solid gig that won't have you traveling. Benefits are good. If you actually stick with it for 10-20 years you can be making some pretty good money.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 16, 2009)

Let it be known that I have never been a teacher in a school, never trained to be a teacher, but have taught many workshops. 

I recommend that before you go right from being in academic theater to teaching academic theater that you gain some real-world experience. If your college brings in guest directors/designers, you may get a decent amount of differing experiences. However, if you want to really teach your students, they need to know what to expect after they leave your school. Professional theater can be qite different from academic theater. I am suggesting that you get different types of professional experience like reperatory theater, concerts, working in a roadhouse on touring Broadway style shows, corporate a/v, etc. Some of this you may get doing internships while in college, but it is vital, in my opinion, for you to be well rounded in your experience as well as your education prior to attempting to shape young minds.


----------



## Tex (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree completely with the above post. I've been teaching for 16 years. I started out at 18 trying to be an actor with very little training. I got some jobs, but I knew that if I wanted to succeed, I needed to truly learn my craft. 
I went to college. When the money ran out, I went back to work. After 12 years of alternating working as an actor and going to school, I finally got a BFA in acting. I was 30 and suddenly realized that my goals had changed. I didn't need just the theatre anymore; I need some security as well. 
I didn't know anything but theatre, so teaching seemed a natural fit. I got a student loan and spent two years working as a graduate assistant in a theatre department so that I could afford the education classes. That time I spent as the scene shop foreman was invaluable to me as a teacher!
I love teaching theatre. The relationships that one builds last a lifetime. It's a very satisfying, meaningful, time-consuming, exhausting, frustrating, wonderful way to make a living.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 16, 2009)

First thing you need to do is decide where you want to teach then find out what the state requirements are for being a teacher. Check out your state Superintendent of Public instruction's website and/or contact a local University's school of education for information on state requirements (maybe on the university's website). 

Footer's advice works in some states, in other states (Like my own) you would be completely out of luck if you follow it. Around here the ONLY way you can get certification is if you get an education degree from a university. Furthermore I only know of two programs in this state that aren't Masters of Education and certification combined programs (the state requires you to get a masters degree within 7 years of getting certification or they take it back). You can't even transfer your certification in from another state without attending a in state university to get re-certified. So you really need to research the rules for the state you want to teach in. 

Not to burst your dreams, but you need to research how many jobs there are that actually do what you are talking about. Are there any full time high school tech theater teaching positions? I don't know of any in this state. I know of a few schools where there is one tech class a day... but what are you going to fill the rest of your day with? The person teaching tech is usually also the drama teacher, some sort of theater manager at a large performing arts center attached to the school, or maybe something like the music teacher or activities director. They spend the day running the PAC or doing other jobs and then teach one tech class along the way. Here in Seattle... a decent sized district with 11 high schools... I believe there are only 2 full time drama teachers and I don't think there are any tech theater specific positions (there used to be one but I think it was cancled with budget cuts a few years back). SO, you need to do your research and thing about "WHAT ELSE am I going to do?" as the odds of a full time tech theater position in a high school are way against you. Personally I went and got a history degree to go with my theater training so I could teach history and drama. Again this is something that a university department of education counselor could help you with. 

As has been said, you really want to try to get as much experience as you can outside of school. No matter what you do be sure to be involved in things like community theater productions and summer stock as much as possible so that you can make lots of connections.


----------



## Footer (Aug 16, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Not to burst your dreams, but you need to research how many jobs there are that actually do what you are talking about. Are there any full time high school tech theater teaching positions? I don't know of any in this state. I know of a few schools where there is one tech class a day... but what are you going to fill the rest of your day with? The person teaching tech is usually also the drama teacher, some sort of theater manager at a large performing arts center attached to the school, or maybe something like the music teacher or activities director. They spend the day running the PAC or doing other jobs and then teach one tech class along the way. Here in Seattle... a decent sized district with 11 high schools... I believe there are only 2 full time drama teachers and I don't think there are any tech theater specific positions (there used to be one but I think it was cancled with budget cuts a few years back). SO, you need to do your research and thing about "WHAT ELSE am I going to do?" as the odds of a full time tech theater position in a high school are way against you. Personally I went and got a history degree to go with my theater training so I could teach history and drama. Again this is something that a university department of education counselor could help you with.



Tis true. In some states you can not even teach tech theatre because the standards do not exist. We had standards in Georgia, but they were far from decent. I was one of two tech theatre teachers in a district of 18 high schools and 110,000 students. The other tech theatre teacher was part time at another school with a large drama program. I was one of 4 in the Atlanta area. I know of maybe 10 positions in Chicago. The positions are out there, however there are a lot of people that are sitting on them. If you are OK teaching drama classes, odds are you will be able to pick up something. On Artsearch and Backstagejobs.com there was one full time Tech theatre gig that came up all summer, and it was the one that I left. There are about a 100 true performing arts magnet schools in the country, most of them if not all of them have a full time TD. Most private Performing Arts Schools also have a TD. 

So, diversify. You might have to wait to get the gig you want. I would look at what state you want to teach in and figure out what you have to do to teach there. I would shy away from the theatre ed degree if you can. Most Magnet programs out there (and I have talked to a pretty good number) want working professionals instead of trained educators. It makes for higher turnover, but they believe they get a better product. Theatre ed degrees also have a stigma in the professional world. Not saying they don't know their stuff, but the stigma is there.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 17, 2009)

In many ways your odds are better at getting a T.D. job in a college/university. You also usually get a bigger budget, more toys, and better facilities. I taught high school for 5 years. Now I'm part time at a community college. While I enjoyed teaching high school (and may go back some day), I'm really loving the freedom, the students, and the resources I have at the college level. I have the ability to do so much more than I could do in high school. I don't have to deal with idiot students. I can focus much more on creating the magic of theater than I could in High School. 

How to get a college university job? You should try to get a M.F.A. in tech theater (although I don't have one) then get out and work as much as you can.

At your age I would encourage you to not try to limit yourself just yet. Find a college with a decent education school and a decent theater program... you're going to have to give up a little in one area probably. Get involved and learn more about both. While you are at a great age to be dreaming, it's a little too soon to focus quite so specifically in my opinion. You really need to get some training and then get out and work in the real theater world for a while before you start focusing on getting the T.D. gig.


----------



## hhslights (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I was planning on getting some real world tech theater experience after college anyways. What degrees should I be looking for in a college that would work for anything in the field? Something that would give me flexibility after college.


----------



## Footer (Aug 17, 2009)

hhslights said:


> Thanks for the info. I was planning on getting some real world tech theater experience after college anyways. What degrees should I be looking for in a college that would work for anything in the field? Something that would give me flexibility after college.



A traditional BA program will give you the most broad experience, IE make of it what you will and you get to take more classes that are non-theatre. If you want to be a "theatre generalists" you probably want to look for a smaller BA or BFA program. One that has students doing everything and anything. That is the kind of program I graduated from. Though everyone had an emphasis, that did not keep me from working in the costume shop, taking make-up classes, building scenery, hanging lights, designing scenery, designing lighting, and who knows what else. Larger conservatory programs tend to pigeonhole you in one area. Smaller programs tend to let you do anything you want to do. In order to teach at a HS, you need to be a jack of all trades. After you design the scenery... you have to build it... after its built... you have to paint it, after its painted you have design lights for it.... then you have to hang those lights, then you have to cue it..... 
Obviously students are doing most of the work along the way, but your still the guiding light. 

When you start looking for schools, ask questions like "If I want to design lights, can I also design costumes?" "How much student produced work is put on?". Look for a program that will let you experience as much as you can and do as much as you can. If you want to specialize, go to Grad School.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 18, 2009)

Great advice there from Footer. As he said, ask around to find a program that will give you the largest variety experience. 

Here's an interesting alternative you might want to consider. A community college with big theater department and a good T.D. This is how I basically got all my training. I worked under a T.D. who was a true master of the craft. I spent a couple thousand hours over 3 years volunteering after class... and after I graduated. Then he got sick and was out for a couple months so they hired me to fill in for him. I learned everything and I had the opportunity to do it all side by side with my Jedi Master. The problem with many 4 year tech programs is that the Jr.'s and Sr's get all the cool work. When I was in college there was about 8 of us doing tech work. The one on one learning at a wide variety of tasks was awesome! I now teach at a community college. If a student comes in to me and says, "I want to learn how to design lights." I sit them down with them right there and they learn to design. I've only got 2 years with them. I don't have time to build up a hierarchy. If they are eager to learn and good at it, they'll work every show. If you find a good T.D. to teach you and match that up with 2 years and a good general technical degree you'll know it all. 

As far as what degree to pursue it really depends on what the university offers. Some have lots of very specialized degrees others have very general ones. If you want to teach think as broad as possible because you will be the whole show. Better take some directing and acting classes too!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 18, 2009)

Lots of good advice in this thread so far, so I'll try to bring down the curve.

hhslights said:


> I am thinking about becoming a technical theater teacher at the high school level as a career. ...


Other than the very few Performing Arts High Schools in the country, this position does not exist. And even where it does, you're likely to find most if not all of the emphasis is on performance, not technical. Due to the sad state of our educational system, it's even rare when there is a dedicated drama teacher, who is expected to teach acting, theatre appreciation, mass communication, and debate, AND direct every play, act as Thespian Society advisor, oversee all the technical aspects and manage the auditorium, for an extra $500-$1000 per year. There's a thread on here about a band teacher, who never took a theatre class in college, who was forced to be in charge of the Theatre Dept. In many others the "Drama Club Advisor" has a primary duty to teach history, math, or social studies. Just look at all the threads where a HS member says his teacher is clueless about tech.

I think I've dragged this thread down enough.

If it's your dream, go for it. 
If you can see yourself being happy doing _*anything*_ else, do that instead.

Art is a calling, not a career.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 18, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> If it's your dream, go for it.
> If you can see yourself being happy doing _*anything*_ else, do that instead.
> 
> Art is a calling, not a career.



Derek you've sort of got it right and sort of not. Teaching is incredibly rewarding and incredibly difficult. It was the 5 hardest years of my life and yet I don't regret a minute of it. There is discipline, parent conferences, staff meetings, insane principles, state law, district mandates, grading papers, preparing tests, dealing with cheaters... the list of frustrations that get in the way of teaching goes on and on. All these things constantly gnawing at your life and time. Then summer comes... and you get to go to school because the state requires you to get continuing education. In my five years teaching, ONE semester I was a full time drama teacher. Other semesters I taught all kinds of other stuff to have a full time job. Typically I had a beginning drama class, advanced drama class, Stage Craft, and two history classes. One semester I had to teach Speech, History, Begging Drama, Advanced Drama, and Stage Craft... while producing four or five shows a year with no parent support. 

When I was teaching I was the only drama teacher in the district who was married. The other drama teachers were all either divorced women or gay and had partners that worked in theater. It about killed me by the end, my blood pressure was hitting 160, I had ringing in my ears from the stress, headaches, and my marriage was not exactly in the greatest shape. I decided I needed to quit for my own health, my marriage, and my future family... I didn't want to be a father who is never home (my 5 year old starts kindergarten in two weeks and he's never been to daycare, he was home with me the whole time). 

It's a grind. It's hard on you. But I miss it. I miss leaving work knowing that students had a better life because of me. It's been 6 years since I quit. A few weeks ago I had lunch with three former students who I'm in regular contact with. My crew kids get together for a bowling party every December. Two of my students are marrying each other soon. Some have gone on to advanced degrees. Others are still struggling to figure out where they are going in life... and they still call me for advice. 5 or 6 years after graduating from high school they call *ME* because I was the the only decent "father figure" they ever had. I get misty eyed thinking about it. Did it often suck? Yes. Was it worth it? You bet. Would I do it again? Without a doubt. Will I ever go back to teaching high school? I'm not sure. Sometimes I deeply miss it, other times I can't stand the thought. 

Ignore every movie you've ever seen about being a teacher. They are all full of lies. This is a decision that you should make with you eyes open. Talk to some teachers you trust and find out what their world is really like.

In the end, being a drama teacher ends up being very little about doing the artistic craft. It's mostly about guiding and inspiring young lives with theater as a vehicle. If that sounds appealing you are on the right path.


----------



## Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Lots of good advice in this thread so far, so I'll try to bring down the curve.
> Other than the vew few Performing Arts High Schools in the country, this position does not exist. And even where it does, you're likely to find most if not all of the emphasis is on performance, not technical. Due to the sad state of our educational system, it's even rare when there is a dedicated drama teacher,


This position does exist in public shools in Texas. I think sometimes people don't think of Texas as a big arts state. The fact is, Texas requires all high school graduates to have a fine arts credit. Band and Choir will only take kids if they can play or sing. Art I and Theatre I are crammed full every year. Most 4A and 5A high school in the state have two dedicated Theatre teachers, if not three. There are many more high school positions open each year than community college positions. 
Our district requires Theatre I as a prerequisite to Tech Theatre, but many do not. That makes for big numbers in Tech, but you have classes of 30 or 40 sometimes and that can be a nightmare! Right now, I have a half day of Theatre I and a half day of Tech Theatre. The numbers at our school are down a bit; usually I have more Tech than Theatre I.
To the OP, don't give up. You may have to relocate, but it can be done.


----------



## misterm (Aug 19, 2009)

Gaff hit the nail on the head on this one. being a teacher is a tough job, especially a dedicated arts teacher. not only do we teach all day, but when everyone else goes home, we stay at the theatre for rehearsals and come in on saturdays for set construction. we have next to no money for the program, have to use technology that is 20 years old, and are expected to produce broadway quality shows. all while trying to balance our outside shows (if we're crazy enough to have them) and relationships (thank God for an understanding girlfriend!) and pursue other dreams. this past year, i acted in or produced/directed or worked tech for 7 different shows in 9 months while getting my master's degree. fun!
but i'm weird. i thrive on the pressure. i rarely get stressed out over it and find that when i'm not doing shows, the boredom is what kills me. i love my summers to relax my brain. i love going from teaching Meisner one period to Oedipus Rex the next and basic stagecraft the next. i may not know athe most about tech, but i know enough to produce a show successfully, effectively, and safely. 
teaching is the only thing i've ever wanted to do and the only thing i feel truly happy doing besides theatre. combining the two has been the most rewarding experience in my life. 
teaching is not for everyone. its very stressful. its political. its requires the ability to both plan ahead and think on your feet and make split second decisions. however, when you see that lightbulb click on in their head for the first time....or thousandth....it makes everything more than worth it.
consider your options carefully. try teaching a few local classes or workshops first and see if you have the knack before you waste your time and money on an education degree to find out that you can't do it.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 19, 2009)

Tex said:


> This position does exist in public shools in Texas... Right now, I have a half day of Theatre I and a half day of Tech Theatre. The numbers at our school are down a bit; usually I have more Tech than Theatre I.



But do you ever actually have a FULL time tech theater? That seems to be what the OP was asking about and VERY rare if not impossible to find. Usually it's like you describe part drama part tech or as Kyle talked about part tech part theater manager.


----------



## Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> But do you ever actually have a FULL time tech theater? That seems to be what the OP was asking about and VERY rare if not impossible to find. Usually it's like you describe part drama part tech or as Kyle talked about part tech part theater manager.


It's certainly more common to find those types of positions, but in my area I can think of three high schools that have full time tech teachers. It's not all it's cracked up to be. Those schools do not require Theatre 1 as a prerequisite and have gigantic Tech I classes. Personally I'd rather manage the theatre part time or teach some Theatre classes to have Tech classes of 15-20 students who have finished Theatre 1. 
At any rate, I think full time tech jobs exist in greater numbers than Derek indicated (at least in this part of the country).


----------



## Footer (Aug 20, 2009)

It is true you will find more of these positions the farther south you go. The performing arts high school is much more prevalent in Texas, Georgia, Tennessee, Kentucky, Florida, and Louisiana. Atlanta has 3 public and a few private that push the performing arts. These also happen to be the states that will allow you to teach without a teaching degree. 

One thing you will find though, if the school has a full time TD you might not be there to teach, you might be there to make sure the show gets up. You might teach, but making sure the show gets up is the priority. Not saying this is the norm or my experience, but it does happen. 

The school I taught at was a bit backwards from the traditional story. We had plenty of money, we had more lights then we needed, we performed at theatres across the county, we had moving lights, and we hired in designers. With that, came a show going up every 3-4 weeks. I had no life. I worked 60-70 hours a week. My wife came in for most shows to help get them up or it just would not have happened nor would I have been able to see her. 


On the flipside, the High School I went to had a full time staff TD. They just hired on a full time ATD, also staff. I still talk to him reguarly. I had my wedding in the theatre at my High School. I still believe that about half of what I know and still use today I learned from him. Had he not been there, I don't think I would be doing what I am doing today. There is still no tech class at that school, and there probably never will be. None the less, he still has about 100 kids every night after school building the shows. About 40 become "regulars" and stick around to run the shows. I know what a good TD can do if they are allowed to and how rewarding it can be for the students.


----------



## HornsOverIthaca (May 21, 2010)

Footer,

I'd be interested in hearing more about that high school. We're in a similar situation here. It would be great to be able to share experiences and gain some knowledge from their TD. 

Currently I'm a full time employee teaching technical theatre and television, however my day is split in half. I teach at the high school half the school day, and supervise the performing arts center and TV area the rest of the day. I then supervise the events after school and the rental events on the weekend. It's great because I get to do the regular classroom style instruction, and then do more one on one hands on teaching the rest of the time. I don't see the sun very much, but I really like being here.

As I mentioned on the other thread there are tech theatre teaching positions at high schools in Texas. There are schools that serve as examples, beginning in the 1980s in the Houston area. Those schools added rather large theatres to their campus for events, then added a class to manage the theatre. Someone had to both teach that class and supervise the space.


----------

